# boccherini



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

On another "site" that I sometimes visit there has been an exchange of opinion on the merits of Boccherini String Quartets. Although I think that his Guitar Quintets are enjoyable, I think that the String Quartets are a total bore. For me there is just no movement in this body of music. Any opinions for or against


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Well... Boccherini is one of my favourite composers. I really enjoy all his oeuvre. Mostly his Quintets and his Cello Concertos. Quartets are outstanding. But I have to confess that for the very first time I listen to them they were a little bit difficult. Then listening to the Quintets and again returning to the Quartets I could enjoy them a lot.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have only heard a few of his string quintets and nearly all of his guitar quintets. I haven't had time to make any sort of critical analysis of his work, so I have no strong opinions.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In Boccherini's day, he was sometimes called "the wife of Haydn," or so I'm told. I personally don't find his music that much like Papa Haydn's.

I find his music of little interest, even the guitar quintets, and even the popular "Fandango." But that's just as likely me as the worthy Mr. Boccherini. YMMV! Some people swear by a couple of his cello concertos...


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Boccherini is like a mix of Vivaldi and Haydn. His early works are my favorite. He got thicker later on. But his galante period was very much in the likes of Carl Stamitz and early Mozart. Very upbeat music. This is the cd I got from him that I like. http://www.amazon.com/Best-Boccheri...id=1356159455&sr=1-1&keywords=boccherini+best


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

i actually love almost all quartets by Boccherini. I found them melodious and creative. His Spain influence is a plus elements. I hope there were enough interest for a more complete survived string quartets.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I very much enjoy Boccherini; however, I will admit that I enjoy his cello concertos, quintets, and even his symphonies more than the quartets. I have heard relatively few quartets, and I plan to listen to more of his music when I have time. Still the quartets I've heard I do enjoy.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Boccherini was a prolific composer, with a high rate of opus survival. As is usually the case, there is a dross content. His best stuff is good...


----------

